# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v12.20 Update!! 30 APR 2015

## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF v12.20 Update!! 30 APR 2015!!*  *Release Date: April 30, 2015
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)   ATF Plus eMMC Test Point Finder 1.7 --> Now Supports NAND_RE# PINOUT Detection for TOTALLY DEAD EMMC 
For More Information, Visit this Thread:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ATF Plus eMMC Tool 3.6 (PRO) --> Added New eMMC Firmwares + NAND_RE# PINOUT for TOTALLY DEAD EMMC ----> N5WZMB - KMN5W000ZM-B207 (BGA162) First In The World
----> K5XVMB - KMK5X000VM-B314 (BGA162) First In The World
----> N5XZMB - KMN5X000ZM-B209 (BGA162) First In The World
----> 8WMB1R - KLM8G1WEMB-B011 (BGA153) First In The World
 ----> 8WMB3R - KLM8G1WEMB-B031 (BGA162) First In The World 
--> Added NAND_RE# PINOUT for POPULAR BGA-162 Samsung eMMCS
----> eMMC Type I, eMMC Type J, eMMC Type K 
N5WZMB - KMN5W000ZM-B207 <--- This is eMMC Type I PINOUT
K5XVMB - KMK5X000VM-B314 <--- This is eMMC Type J PINOUT
N5XZMB - KMN5X000ZM-B209 <--- This is eMMC Type J PINOUT
8WMB1R - KLM8G1WEMB-B011 <--- This is eMMC Type G PINOUT
8WMB3R - KLM8G1WEMB-B031 <--- This is eMMC Type G PINOUT  
View The Latest NAND_RE# PINOUT ONLINE HERE:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
or View Them OFFLINE Here:
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\eMMC\eMMC_TP\  
--> Now we have 2 Types of Samsung eMMC Firmware Update 
----> Samsung eMMC Firmware Update + Format (Original Procedure)
-------> Updates Firmware and Initialize NAND Storage
-------> All Previous DATA inside the eMMC will be 100% GONE 
----> Samsung eMMC Firmware Update Only (New Procedure)
-------> Only Updates the eMMC Firmware
-------> Will not touch current NAND DATA 
*** WARNING: For Totally Dead eMMC + "Samsung eMMC Firmware Update Only",
*** ATF Team CANNOT GUARANTEE That Previous DATA inside eMMC can still be
*** recovered. Totally Dead eMMC is most likely a Result of a Corrupted
*** Firmware which in turn may also corrupt current DATA inside the NAND.
*** PLEASE DO NOT USE FIRMWARE UPDATE FOR FORENSIC PURPOSES !!!   Microsoft WP8/WP8.1/WP10 Flashing --> Added Option to Prevent Flashing WP OS 8.1 or 10 to Phones with Samsung Brand eMMC 
----> Prevents Bricks and eMMC Write Protection Problems
--> Fixed "Skip CRC32 Checking for Lumia Phones"
----> If you want to skip CRC32 Checking of Lumia FFU Files, Goto:
Settings ---> Nokia Settings ---> UNCHECK "Skip Flash File Checksum Verification Before Flashing"   
******************************* ATF JTAG 1.0.14 Build 7531 
******************************* 
Change Log
--> Fixed FFU File Flasher "File Load Error"*    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *DOWNLOAD HERE:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF Gold v12.20 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------

